# Lovefilm mit Raspberry Pi



## Surf-Chiller (10. Mai 2013)

Hi,

kennt jemand ein OS, dass aufm Raspberry läuft, wo es eine Art Silverlight Player emulation gibt, sodass man auf Lovefilm Filme schaun kann?

viele Grüße,

Surf-Chiller


----------



## pyro539 (16. Juni 2013)

Da wirst du leider Pech haben.

Silverlight wird auf Linux sowieso schon schlecht unterstützt. Und Hardwareunterstützung funktioniert auf keinen Fall. Und ich bezweifle, dass der Raspberry Pi stark genug ist, um Silverlight Videos mit CPU-Decodierung flüssig darzustellen.


----------

